# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Dvojba Šibenik-Knin???

## Bumba

34. tjedan trudnoće, sve bliže sretnom trenutku :D ... Medjutim u zadnje vrijeme dvojim oko mjesta gdje ću roditi. Ne mogu reći da me sva ova iskustva iz šibenskog rodilišta nisu prepala, iako znam da je sve to individualno, ali čini mi se kao da je u tom rodilištu postalo pravilo da je porod jedno traumatično iskustvo i da je rodilja žrtva nekakvih internih razmirica doktora. Trudnoću sam vodila u Šibeniku kod dr. Ž.  privatno, i kako mi je ovo prva trudnoća naivno sam mislila da se podrazumijeva da ti dr. prisustvuje porodu. Međutim saznala sam da takvo nešto ima svoju cijenu - potrebno je platiti njihovo prisustvo :?, a kako moji principi takvo nešto ne odobravaju, našla sam se u nezavidnoj situaciji. Mislila sam već nekako pregoriti sve te nehigijenske uvjete u šibenskom rodilištu samo da uza me bude dr. koji me vodio. Doduše, na prošlom pregledu sam ga i pitala hoće li prisustvovati porodu (dok još nisam znala da to ima svoju cijenu), a on je takvo pitanje okrenuo na zafrkanciju (u stilu tko zna šta će biti sutra?!).  Sad ne znam podrazumijeva li mu se to ili će me obavijestiti o troškovima?! Provjerit ću još na sljedećem pregledu. Kako mi je kninsko rodilište puno bliže i kako sam čula brojna pozitivna iskustva, odlučila sam se popričati s nekim koga već nađem tamo. I, uistinu, babica koju sam tamo zatekla, na jako smiren i topal način mi je ukazala na prednosti poroda u Kninu. Netko je na forumu napisao da je čak s doktorima u Kninu moguće dogovoriti prisustvo oca na porodu (što je MM i meni velika želja), ali mi je ona to zanijekala! E sad molim sve one koji imaju iskustva s nekim od ovih dvaju rodilišta te s doktorima u šibenskom rodilištu, naročito s dr. Ž. na porodu da ih podijele i nekako mi olakšaju sam izbor!

----------


## ana-blizanci

dr. ž je meni vodio i prvu i drugu trudnoću i ja sam prezadovoljna!!!!!!

----------

